# Preschool Portrait Session



## Golfcart (Jul 15, 2012)

Good afternoon!

I've been asked to shoot the portraits for a preschool.  I will be paid for this job.  Does anyone here do this kind of work?  I'm wondering what all I need to have a smooth successful day, or atleast minmize problems that may arise throughout the day.  


What equipment do I own?  
Camera D7000
Flash 1 SB700
Lens 35 1.8
Lens 18-70 3.5 - 4.5
Lens 55-200 4.5 - 5.6
Radio transmitters for firing the flash in Manual mode.
4 light stands with 4 40" shoot through umbrellas

Things I need to purchase (Let me know if I need to add more or take away) 
Background of some sort, was thinking those big backgrounds that stand with the help of light stands.
Possibly rent a 85mm 1.8 lens?
More flashes or course.  (x2)  Not sure if I should go Nikon using CLS system or go third party flashes and  buy more triggers for the flashes.  
Reflector
Chair or stool?  

Not sure what else I'll need, but let me know if I'm forgetting something.  This wont be until Sept so I still have a little bit of time.  Thanks again for  your help!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2012)

Do you have a contract?  Insurance?  

Oh, in case you didn't hear that...
*
INSURANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Do not even THINK about taking on a commission like this unless you have insurance!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

^ What John said, x10!

I was going to suggest a decent portrait lens... PLEASE don't use that 35mm!


----------



## CCericola (Jul 15, 2012)

You will need  at least 2 lights. Preschool kids are fast and they will not sit exactly where you put them. Get a small Rubbermaid step stool. The posing stools are too high. You need an alternate set up if they have and infant class. A nice muslin and background stand. Use the 18-70 so you can crop in camera faster. 

Keep an accurate shot list so you know who is who. 

Bring toys and brush up on your cartoon knowledge. 

I'm going to assume you already have your business paperwork and insurance taken care of.

If the school is paying for the pictures then you don't have to worry about packages and ordering ( lucky you!)

I would have to know more about the job to offer more advice. ( I did preschool and daycare photography for many years)


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 16, 2012)

I suggested renting the 85mm lens.  I would never even think of using the 35mm.    I don't have insurance at this point so that's good to know.  That's why I'm on the forum asking for advice on equipment and how this work flow usually goes.  I do have an advantage as far as the school kids go.  I know a majority of them because it's on the same grounds as the church I attend.  Of course, we'l keep the business stuff seperate, but I have known the owner of the day care since I was a kid.  That's how I was able to land this job.  

I guess I could use another SB700 or even a 910 depending on what I feel like I'll need and then use reflectors to act as my third light.  I think that would be the cheapest way.  

Back to the insurance...what do you guys recommend as far as companies?  I have yet to read about all the insurance companies out there and what they have to offer.  Honestly, this whole deal was dumped on me faster than I expected.  However, I'm not in any way feeling like I cant tackle this job.  I know I can do it, and do a great job.  It's mainly all the logistics that I'm trying to figure out and work with.  

Thanks again guys.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 16, 2012)

I recommend Hill and Usher for insurance. Also, you can't get liability insurance unless you are a registered business with your state. I hope you have that done already. The riders companies offer you through your home owner and car insurance companies do not cover you if you are doing photography as a business, only as a hobby. 

You can also get discounted liability insurance through the PPA (national level, not the local level). You can get $15K in equipment insurance for free (well after your $300+dues) and a discount on the liability insurance (light stand falls on a kid)

With the 85, you will be a bit too far away from the child to effectively interact with him/her. That is where a (CLEAN) feather duster comes in. With the extended handle you can tickle their toes to get them to pay attention and smile. NEVER put it in their faces!
Squeakers may or may not work. Depends where you are shooting and how loud it is. Typically I had to shoot in a classroom while others were running around, so the toys that made noise became useless. 

I would also think about renting mono lights and use outlets as a power source. You may need that quick recycle time to catch that fleeting smile of a shy 2 year old.


----------



## KmH (Jul 16, 2012)

+2 on Hill and Usher.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 16, 2012)

Golfcart said:


> I've been asked to shoot the portraits for a preschool.



Perhaps answer "Sorry, I don't have the equipment or experience to handle this." next time?


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 16, 2012)

orljustin said:
			
		

> Perhaps answer "Sorry, I don't have the equipment or experience to handle this." next time?



I can handle this and I will!   I'd much rather fail at it then not try at all.  I know I can do it.   il rent the equipment that I need and use what I have.  I love when people post this stuff!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 16, 2012)

orljustin said:


> Golfcart said:
> 
> 
> > I've been asked to shoot the portraits for a preschool.
> ...



+2  It sounds like you may not have all of your ducks in a row for this one.  I would think passing this to a professional with experience and equipment.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Professionals DON'T fail! And you are setting yourself up as a PRO by accepting this. You might want to make sure the liability insurance you get also covers non-performance.. just in case. There have been a lot of lawsuits over this type of thing. The school won't accept the blame if the parent's are really upset.. they will just point at you!   Good luck!


----------



## rokvi (Jul 16, 2012)

Golfcart said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post some portraits and prove them wrong


----------



## orljustin (Jul 16, 2012)

Golfcart said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure the school will be thrilled that you're using them as a testing ground.


----------



## davisphotos (Jul 16, 2012)

I did portraits for my daughter's pre-school a couple times. I used three lights, 50mm f1.4, and a white background. Plus $1M in liability insurance. Also make sure you have a method for keeping the images organized and getting them to the parents so they can order prints, or set up a way for them to order prints before the shoot. The actual gear setup is relatively simple, one flash in a softbox or shoot through umbrella, a second flash or reflector as fill, a third as hair light, camera with 50 or 85 on a tripod with a cable release so you can interact with the kids. Organizing the kids, dealing with the kids that will just freak out and not want their photo taken, taking print orders after the fact, all of that takes a bit more planning.


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 17, 2012)

This isn't the first session I've done for the school. I was there for the graduating class a couple months ago and shot them walking in and getting certificates. To me, I believe it's harder capturing an event live than it is to set it all up and capture portraits.  I could be wrong and il soon find out.


----------



## Andretoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is the proof.


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 17, 2012)

Andretoo said:


> Here is the proof.




Proof of what?  

I do realize it's going to be work and I'm willing to put in the work and test it out before I head to the location.  I'm not doing it t his weekend.    I have been putting time and research into making this day go great.  

Even though there is a lot of "let the pros take care of this" comments, I'm going to still continue on and SUCCEED at this job.  Even though its not the response I thought I'd get from readers I do appreciate the time and idea's you guys have given.  

Thanks again!


----------

